# Wide Bore Drip Tip.



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

Who sells them locally? 

Looking for some new tips. 

Want wide bore please. 

Shot!


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

We are getting a few of them in, but still in the process of taking pics for the site - should be up in a day or two, but we will be taking them to the vape meet.

Wide bore though, not drip tops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/14)

We sell the ones that are on my Reo  Sorry I didnt reply on the other thread I not allowed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

That's guys. 

@Stroodlepuff
Could you provide me with a link to it please? 

Tried to find it browsing your site and think I probably overlooked it.


@Derick please let me know when they up on your site as well. Can order some from you too. 

Can never have too many.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/193

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

One more question. 

Do you by any chance have 510 to 510 adaptors?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> One more question.
> 
> Do you by any chance have 510 to 510 adaptors?


 
Nope :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (26/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/193


@Stroodlepuff thanks those are awesome.... @Michael can you please get me the black one.


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

Thanks. 
I'll start a separate thread for it.


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> One more question.
> 
> Do you by any chance have 510 to 510 adaptors?


510 to 510 adapters? - I'm lost - do you mean ego to 510 adapters?


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

No. 
510 to 510. 

All it will really do is raise the standard 510 connection higher.


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> No.
> 510 to 510.
> 
> All it will really do is raise the standard 510 connection higher.


Ah ok - gotcha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (26/8/14)

i found the vapor jack drip tips (yolo or pitman) really good. these are as wide as u can get... 6.5mm at the bottom. i have only those ones nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

Tom said:


> i found the vapor jack drip tips (yolo or pitman) really good. these are as wide as u can get... 6.5mm at the bottom. i have only those ones nowadays.


I can see you're not earning ZAR anymore


----------



## Tom (26/8/14)

Lol...this may be true. Just watching SA news as I type and it looks a bit bad for the economy, hey? Btt. The drip tips are actually pricey for what it is....just a tiny tube with grooves for O Rings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (26/8/14)

We've got a few wide bores. Depends what you're looking at using them for as to how wide you'll need though. I'm a bit of a sucker for drip tips haha.


----------



## MurderDoll (27/8/14)

Thanks @ nimbus cloud. 

Could you post up a link to them?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (27/8/14)

Here we go: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/mod-shop/drip-tips/

We have a few more in store that still need to be added but the majority are there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (28/8/14)

i have a bunch of Major League Vapor Diamond drip tips coming, wide bore and standard. Just the start. i'm also a sucker for drip tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Cat said:


> i have a bunch of Major League Vapor Diamond drip tips coming, wide bore and standard. Just the start. i'm also a sucker for drip tips.


Sharing is caring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (28/8/14)

Our's are loaded - not a hell of a lot there, but some nice ones

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Accessories/drip-tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Sharing is caring.


 
 ya, i must talk to Gizmo. i'd wondered about it. How i can start...without going major, without a website, i've been thinking of just selling high-end drip tips. i hope the distributor guy did what i asked, wrt to value and VAT. He tends not to reply to emails.
i tried Critical Minds, to get some of the Fusion drip tips they made for Smok-E-Mountain, but such a PIA, eventually he told me to get them from Smok-E-Mountain. It started with me trying to get some just for myself but there is not much available; the few vendors that list them are out of stock of most versions and colours. ...i'm not happy about it, i don't like giving up.

MLV Diamond drip tips...they have other MLV drip tips but they've been 'cloned' and i don't know there is any difference. The MLV Diamond range is different, the glass part fits into the base and they come as a set with two different glass pieces. And they just look _good_.


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Derick said:


> Our's are loaded - not a hell of a lot there, but some nice ones
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Accessories/drip-tips


Will you guys be at the Vape meet?


----------



## Derick (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Will you guys be at the Vape meet?


Yep - we are there


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Cat said:


> ya, i must talk to Gizmo. i'd wondered about it. How i can start...without going major, without a website, i've been thinking of just selling high-end drip tips. i hope the distributor guy did what i asked, wrt to value and VAT. He tends not to reply to emails.
> i tried Critical Minds, to get some of the Fusion drip tips they made for Smok-E-Mountain, but such a PIA, eventually he told me to get them from Smok-E-Mountain. It started with me trying to get some just for myself but there is not much available; the few vendors that list them are out of stock of most versions and colours. ...i'm not happy about it, i don't like giving up.
> 
> MLV Diamond drip tips...they have other MLV drip tips but they've been 'cloned' and i don't know there is any difference. The MLV ones are different, the glass part fits into the base and they come as a set with two different glass pieces. And they just look _good_.


Sounds nice! 

Got some pictures to make us jealous? 



Derick said:


> Yep - we are there


Cool! Will you be bringing some along? Or should I drop you a PM?


----------



## Derick (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> Got some pictures to make us jealous?
> 
> ...


yep, driptips and a bunch of other stuff coming along - obviously we can't bring ALL our stock, but we will try and fit a few items of most everything into my hatchback


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Derick said:


> yep, driptips and a bunch of other stuff coming along - obviously we can't bring ALL our stock, but we will try and fit a few items of most everything into my hatchback


Awesome! 

Keep a white wide bore drip tip for me. 

I'll have a look at the others.


----------



## Cat (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> Got some pictures to make us jealous?


 
Yes, many, but at home; will post some tonight. (Had to remove all personal stuff from office comp.) ss, brass and copper. 

@MurderDoll , this is the wide-bore version (the standard is the same, just a few mm narrower). Showing the shorty glass mouthpieces mounted, with the standard mouthpieces alongside...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Keep a white wide bore drip tip for me.
> 
> I'll have a look at the others.


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------

